# DigiTech Whammy problems



## victor5464 (Apr 14, 2009)

so i've had this thing for a while and i mainly use it for a quick drop tunings and the octave control, but i ve noticed on the octave control (or anything else that makes a huge change to the sound ex. dive bomb) when the the "effect" light is on and the pedal is completly unpressed down (its up) that it changes my tone by a half step up or down depending on which effect im using.

I understand that this happens because the pedal will not go all the way back but i wanna know if this problem is specific to mine or if it is in all of these models.

is it possible to fix? should i take it in to a shop?

feedback appreciated


----------



## thebhef (Apr 14, 2009)

You can calibrate it.
unplug it
rock the pedal all the way back (toe up)
hold the switch down
plug it in
release the switch when the effect light flashes
rock the pedal all the way forward, all the way back
Then push the switch again and you should be good to go, if my memory serves me correctly. Otherwise, it's in the manual.

ftp://ftp.digitech.com/pub/PDFs/Manuals/Whammy_186363B.pdf

edit: I was close, you don't have to rock the pedal back, and you need to toe down/up twice.


----------



## victor5464 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks!

im always too lazy to read manuals


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 14, 2009)

I had this problem with my Whammy. The only thing you can do is recalibrate it.

I found out from Digitech and a bunch of their newer Whammy IVs have a big calibration problem, they just won't stay calibrated at all.


----------

